# Nepean River Penrith - Testing Trolling Motor Hobie Outback



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Went out today to test my trolling motor again with fish sounder. Caught a small Bass.


----------



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

link to utube


----------

